# Cover Knitting Pattern for Kindle 2



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2010)

Has anyone seen any knitting patterns for a cover for the Kindle 2?

Mary


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's one:

http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/search/label/Kindle%20Kozy

Sorry, don't know how to hyperlink.

ETA: Oops, looks like it did that automatically.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Cute idea!  I've seen quilted covers but I haven't gotten around to making my own yet.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've made 3 different quilted covers.  But I'm currently using a blue Oberon on it.


----------



## HHV (Jun 19, 2009)

There are several free patterns on Ravelry.  Have you tried there?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone seen any knitting patterns for a cover for the Kindle 2?
> 
> Mary


There were a couple of threads here on KB with links to knitting and/or crocheting patterns for covers... not sure whether in Accessories or in NQK...


----------



## Jan (Oct 30, 2008)

The cover at http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/search/label/Kindle%20Kozy (The Kindle Reader) will also fit the Kindle 2. I just tried mine with it. The ribbing makes it stretchy.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27163.0.html

Here's a link to a cover that I made after reading this blog. I think it turned out nicely! The pattern is free from Berroco Yarns and you could use any sock yarn that you like.


----------

